# Home-made small-breed dog food



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anyone have any home-made dog food recipes that they give to their chi's?

I heard it's better? And to use all organic things in it.. (This was after the big recall of all those store-bought dog foods).


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

there are many brands that havent been recalled that are healthy, i use wellness brand. also if you do decide to make food yourself you will have to make sure you give them supplements as well to make sure they are getting everything they need to stay healthy


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I use Timberwolf Organics and it's an excellent food. My babies are thriving on it  
You should check it out


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

If you do decide to homecook for your dog, you will have to be very careful about making sure your dog gets a balanced nutrition. You're going to have to add a good bit of suppliments to their food. 

I feed a food called Orijen- it's grainfree and from Canada.


----------



## Kenzie (Aug 11, 2007)

You can get pre-made raw, Like Nature's Variety or Primal


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

We feed the Nature's Variety Raw Medallions from time to time


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I feed my girls Nature's Variety Kibbles they love all the diffrent kinds so i rotate them from time to time.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

I have some great recipes bookmarked on my computer at home. I will try and remember to post them later.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

there are some great recipes at 

http://www.globalpaw.com/forum/dogtreats/dogmeals/fatballs.php

http://www.seefido.com/html/dog_kibble_recipes.htm


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Merlots mom do you have an birthday cake recipes i want to make one for Princess next months her big day.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Merlot's mom do you have a birthday cake recipe i wanna make one for Princess big day next month.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

This website has some dog approved b-day cakes. I haven't tried any of these recipes, but they sound really good.

http://www.party-photo-favors.com/dog_birthday_cake_recipes.htm


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys  I'll check out the links


----------

